# Infinity war..best ever MCU movie



## vejichan (Apr 29, 2018)

Seen it and will watch it again


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Apr 29, 2018)

Agreed. DCEU is fucked.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 29, 2018)

PunkBillCarson said:


> Agreed. DCEU is fucked.



This is both a completely fair and completely unfair statement. 

Why Infinity War succeeds is because it's had 10 long years to build up to it. Naturally the movie itself doesn't work on it's own, but because over the 10 years since Iron Man, we've gotten to know each of these characters and how they've grown, developed and evolved through time, sequels and crossovers. You know, just like how the comics did before it... and interesting to see the film industry becoming the more and more like the comics and embracing continuity nowadays, but I digress. Hence, why Infinity War had a massive impact the way it did, despite all the thought out heroes we've learned to care about are in actual fact playing support roles to the central main character that is Thanos (genius on the Russo Bros part).

It's also because of Marvel/Disney's success that everybody (myself included if not especially) has turned to DC/Warner Bros and asked: "Well?" What are you guys doing about it? You've recently done well with Batman, what about the rest of your toys? The thing is WB have been planning a Justice League style crossover since the 80s, but due to all sorts of reasons (ie their movies sucking or sequels to good movies sucking), it's never happened. And once they finally got their stride with Man Of Steel, they tried to rush everything that Mavel have earned in a long term into the 2nd and 5th movies only to realise that it just doesn't work like that.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 29, 2018)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> This is both a completely fair and completely unfair statement.
> 
> *Why Infinity War succeeds is because it's had 10 long years to build up to it. * Naturally the movie itself doesn't work on it's own, but because over the 10 years since Iron Man, we've gotten to know each of these characters and how they've grown, developed and evolved through time, sequels and crossovers. You know, just like how the comics did before it... and interesting to see the film industry becoming the more and more like the comics and embracing continuity nowadays, but I digress. Hence, why Infinity War had a massive impact the way it did, despite all the thought out heroes we've learned to care about are in actual fact playing support roles to the central main character that is Thanos (genius on the Russo Bros part).
> 
> It's also because of Marvel/Disney's success that everybody (myself included if not especially) has turned to DC/Warner Bros and asked: "Well?" What are you guys doing about it? You've recently done well with Batman, what about the rest of your toys? The thing is WB have been planning a Justice League style crossover since the 80s, but due to all sorts of reasons (ie their movies sucking or sequels to good movies sucking), it's never happened. And once they finally got their stride with Man Of Steel, they tried to rush everything that Mavel have earned in a long term into the 2nd and 5th movies only to realise that it just doesn't work like that.



One way to read this is that every time DC releases some clusterf*** like Suicide Squad, BVS, or Justice League, that 10 year timer gets reset cause they just bombed out on the groundwork necessary to do an equivalently impactful team-up movie in ten years.

Everyone's expecting them to do a Flashpoint next to legitimately erase everything, which is probably for the best. I just hope they don't shoot themselves in the foot AGAIN by immediately trying to force another team-up movie at the same time and more right after it. Which, given current trends, they probably will. Or worse. Like, they have TWO goddam Joker movies in the works right now.

I just pray their Flashpoint thing doesn't destroy the possibility of more standalone Wonder Woman movies. The first one wasn't a perfect movie by any stretch, but the casting was perfect, and the middle third of it showed immense promise. As long as they build on that and keep the other Justice League characters out of it, they could really do something special. And I don't really want them to lose Henry Cavill, either - I want them to put him in an actual Superman movie where he gets to lighten up. He did a little bit in Justice League, and it (along with Man from UNCLE) showed how good he could be in the role if the writers don't keep screwing it up. 

I think DC's big strength would be if they start doing what they're currently doing, which seems to be a lot of scattered standalone movies that DON'T seem to fit together. That's kind of what Fox has been doing with X-Men, and I really like what's happened. Some of the "canon" ones have pretty terribly failed (ex X3, Apocalypse), but it's produced some really different stuff like Deadpool and especially Logan which probably would never have happened with the house Marvel style. Variety is the spice of life? And Zach Snyder super-desaturated XTREME aesthetics are one of the worst house styles that could be used!! So, I hope they spread out more and stop trying to force more Justice League junk until they really HAVE laid some groundwork.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 30, 2018)

Nah this movie could have been released by itself with no buildup and it would still be better then every current dc movie except maybe Wonder Woman.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 30, 2018)

wankerness said:


> One way to read this is that every time DC releases some clusterf*** like Suicide Squad, BVS, or Justice League, that 10 year timer gets reset cause they just bombed out on the groundwork necessary to do an equivalently impactful team-up movie in ten years.



It's almost like how DC comics were constantly pulling the Crisis on Infinite Earth reboots over and over again. 

The problem is that it's not just in their current DCEU, they've tried and failed this for some time. That's not even including all the Superman movies that barely escaped development hell, and there's a whole lot of them.

The prospect of DCEU doing Flashpoint fascinates me. Not only because The Flash's standalone debut movie will be exactly that, but it gives them some kind of mandate to reset, reboot and or recast the entire DCEU status quo. Certainly gives an excuse for Ben Affleck to pull the Batman plug. Or even connect the more successful TV series to the canon, which will cause a massive nerdgasm for all the fans. Except it completely undermines everything they've worked on to this point. We'll care even less about them (if we ever did). It certainly undermines the Flash himself when you're carrying that much weight on your own scandal movie. And definitely a tough and complicated burden for Not-Grant Gustin's Flash, who I found rather irritating in Justice League. But I'm curious all the same as to how the hell they'll pull it off.

I do want Henry Cavill to stick around and have a decent screenplay to give him a real chance and not make Superman like a broody block of wood that's read Atlas Shrugged too many times.

Wonder Woman isn't going anywhere. The success of her movie should be enough for WB to bank and support, despite whatever the Flashpoint movie will be about. And part of it's success is that it's not interested in world building and more being it's own standalone story. This should've been WB's focus from the beginning.


Anyway back to Infinity War:

One thing that left a lasting impression is how it felt really close to Community and Arrested Development. I read a recent interview with the Russos stating that they used their experience in the latter as a major influence, and it really shows. I certainly thought the movie was better for it, especially with such a large cast like that.


----------



## NotDonVito (Apr 30, 2018)

My 6 year old niece wanted to see it so I took her yesterday. It was fucking awesome! Especially at the end where Thor smashes Thanos crotch with Mjolnir and he says "OOOOOH RIGHT IN THE INFINITY STONES!" The whole theater laughed and then stood up and clapped.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber (Apr 30, 2018)

NotDonVito said:


> My 6 year old niece wanted to see it so I took her yesterday. It was fucking awesome! Especially at the end where Thor smashes Thanos crotch with Mjolnir and he says "OOOOOH RIGHT IN THE INFINITY STONES!" The whole theater laughed and then stood up and clapped.



Best post that will ever be made on the subject. BTW: that wasn’t Mjolnir, but rather his new hammer, Scrötebreaker.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 30, 2018)

I saw it on Friday. It was extremely enjoyable, but not without flaws. The action and dialogue were great, but some of the drama felt unearned. The biggest culprit is the relationship between Gamora and Thanos. To her credit, Zoe Saldana acts the hell out of her scenes with Thanos, but it just didn't feel like there was any foundation for their dialogue and actions together, mainly because we've only been told about their relationship up to this point, we've never seen it. I was also hoping for an epic snark-off between Tony Stark and Steven Strange, but Cumberbatch played Strange fairly straight in this movie. It mostly worked, but it could have been more.

One thing I will say, though, is that it was funny as hell. Nearly all the humor landed, especially in the scenes with


Spoiler



Thor and the Guardians of the Galaxy


.


----------



## vejichan (May 1, 2018)

Yea infinity war may have flaws and issues but i have seen it twice. For a movie with so many characters etc they did well.


----------



## sakeido (May 1, 2018)

only character who really didn't get a chance to shine in this movie was


Spoiler



Captain America, imo. he's been off doing god only knows what since Civil War, had no scenes with Tony or anything, he just kinda shows up, has a couple cool fight scenes, and that's pretty much it. I imagine he will have a lot more to do in the next movie. 

also, holy shit was Vision ever a chump. He jobbed for the whole movie. It was a foregone conclusion he was going to die but it was great how they mined so much tension from it... it was a matter of when and how, not if. Pretty heartbreaking at the end too. I called pretty much zero of the disappearances correctly hahah



It was weird watching a Marvel movie where I gave a shit about the fight scenes, too. Usually they are just filler, don't matter, good guy wins, who cares... in this one they were a lot more intense.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (May 1, 2018)

ANYTHING will have flaws if you look hard enough, depending on your own tastes.


----------



## MFB (May 1, 2018)

sakeido said:


> only character who really didn't get a chance to shine in this movie was
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



I don't think anyone did.

I mean, 3 of the immediate ones just had films come out within the past 1-1.5 years (Strange was tail end of '16), then Witch/Vision were introduced for Ultron (2015) and I think Guardians started in '14 and had Vol. 2 in 2016. And it was what, 90% of the Guardians team - everyone but Rocket is gone for them: he's literally the Captain now.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 1, 2018)

By the way...



Spoiler



Anybody catch this guy?


----------



## Xaios (May 2, 2018)

Spoiler



I will say that it was a ballsy and unexpected move to have nearly all the newer heroes of the MCU be the ones who got sucked into the void, leaving the old guard. Now, because Hollywood, we already know that they'll be back (especially given that Spiderman has a sequel to Homecoming already in the pipeline to be released after Infinity War 2). Still though, I absolutely expected it to be a bunch of the old heros like Iron Man and Cap Rogers, especially after Loki bought the space farm so early in the movie. But no, pretty much the only new high-profile character who survived (restricted to those who appeared in the movie at all, of course) was Rocket. Meanwhile, the only ones on Titan who survived were Tony Stark and Nebula. Didn't see the latter coming at all. Heck, when Peter was telling Tony "I feel sick," I honestly thought it was a fake out at first, because the movie waited so long on him. But nope, he got vanished too.

I think most everyone who got raptured is gonna come back. However, there is the open question of whether or not Loki and Gamora will get brought back, or if they're gone for good, given how they died.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 2, 2018)

Anyone get a dream/afterlife feel from the post fingersnap scenes?


----------



## setsuna7 (May 2, 2018)

I fuckin' LOVE Thanos!! Thanos is by far the best MoCap I’ve ever seen since Gollum in the LOTR trilogy. Plus Brolin is perfect for the role. He brought so much depth to the character that I'm on Thanos' side now!!


----------



## MFB (May 2, 2018)

Xaios said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be fair



Spoiler



Ant-man and Wasp is taking place before I.W. yet post Civil War, and Capt. Marvel is going to be back in the 90's, and we don't know how much time was between Homecoming and I.W. - so nothing is set in stone saying that the movie will be post-I.W., and thus Peter very well could be dead. 

It'd be a bold as shit move, but it'd be Marvel's way of committing to nothing being safe and like it was before


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 2, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Anyone get a dream/afterlife feel from the post fingersnap scenes?



I thought you hated these type of movies?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 2, 2018)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I thought you hated these type of movies?


I do. A friend and I wanted to do hang out, he suggested going to the movies, and since I picked what movie we watched last time, he got to choose this time.


----------



## synrgy (May 2, 2018)

I'm pleasantly surprised it worked as well as it did. The MCU has had a major problem giving us compelling villains (in 10 years and roughly 20 movies, we got two: Loki, and Killmonger), and based on his appearance in GOTG, I wasn't sold on Thanos in the MCU. In IW, though, Thanos lived up to the hype. On the one hand, we of course don't want him to succeed, and are horrified by his methods, but on the other hand, it's easy to understand his perspective, and _why_ he desires to wipe out half of all life: On a macro scale, he's not being disingenuous when he calls it 'mercy'.

I mentioned this in the general movie thread, but this was my only real nit to pick after my first viewing:



Spoiler



'Giant-sized' Peter Dinklage didn't work for me at all. That whole scene was a fourth-wall breaking moment, for me. He's too recognizable, and they didn't do a great job with the forced-perspective shots, either.


----------



## bostjan (May 2, 2018)

A lot of Marvel comic villains were less interesting than they could have been, IMO, but a lot of the films, especially (but not exclusively) prior to Marvel Studios, took perfectly good villains and botched them up.

I loved the character Galactus from the comics. The fact that Galactus was not at all inherently evil, just hungry, and the fact that his diet consisted of Earthlike planets meant that his very existence put him at odds with the heroes who wanted to save the world. Since he was nigh-invincible (IIRC, the only weapon that could destroy him would also destroy whomever wielded the weapon, and was incredibly valuable), the only way to defuse the situation was to reason with him. The movies turned that into a giant cloud of black smoke or something stupid.

IMO, the one Marvel themselves muffed up the hardest was the Mandarin. He was a powerful sorcerer with very evil intentions in the comics, and in the film, he was, well, what was he - nothing, really. I mean I admire what they *tried* to do there, but it just fell short.

When my interest in comic books was at its all-time peak, the _Infinity Gauntlet_ series was released, and OMG, my head just about exploded when I first got my hands on them. All of the heroes, most of the villains, and all of the weird cosmic characters that wanted to remain neutral were all together in one storyline, and it was as incredibly well done as a young teenage kid could have ever demanded. Because of the hype, I am actually frightened of seeing the film. I know for a fact that it isn't going to follow the comics very closely, but still, my bar is set impossibly high for such a film. Knowing that Wolverine will be nowhere near this film is already kind of disappointing, since Thanos turning his skeleton into rubber was one of my favourite moments in the comic. The entire comic series based on an enemy who had complete control over altering reality at his whim was a task that necessarily took you into philosophical territory.

I mean, in no way am I *not* going to see this....


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 3, 2018)

synrgy said:


> The MCU has had a major problem giving us compelling villains (in 10 years and roughly 20 movies, we got two: Loki, and Killmonger)



Pre Thanos, those 2 are the straight obvious choices. But I'll like to add Helmut Zemo and the villain from Guardians 2 as strong contenders. Sure neither are as grandiose as the top 3 but I thought both were great because they were more smaller and personal. In a sense, Kilmonger also falls into that category because of his own personal grievance and grows into a more developed character. Next tier down I'd add Red Skull and Hela, when straight evil one-dimensional villains can be fun too (especially Hela on this case). 

Counting the TV series, I'd certainly add Kingpin, Purple Man and Cottonmouth into the mix, as all three are top tier villains, played brilliantly by their respective actors. Shame that Cottonmouth gets the short end of the stick being sub sequenced by a less interesting villain. To some extent, I'd add Mr Hyde on AOS season 2, as Kyle MacLachlan sells the hell out of the character. 

It's also such a shame that the movies and TV series are becoming more and more distant than what they already are. Especially what they ended up doing with Inhumans. It'd be interesting to see future seasons of the TV shows address what happened in Infinity War, definitely in SHIELD as what they did during events of the Winter Soldier was the peak of the series.


----------



## synrgy (May 3, 2018)

Damn. I'm not sure why - as CA:CW is one of my favorites of the bunch - but I keep forgetting about Zemo. Agreed on that count, for sure.

I genuinely loved GOTG2, but that was down mostly to the character threads; the stuff with Yondu hit especially close to home. That said, I was relatively disappointed/frustrated the portrayal of Ego. I mean, Russell did fine, I guess, but I found the character itself un-compelling. The weakest point of the movie for me was the 'climactic' battle against him, redeemed only by the aftermath in which Yondu saves Peter.

Definitely agreed on Kingpin, Killgrave, and Cottonmouth, too, but I was only referencing the films. So long as I'm here, though, I'll say that while Cottonmouth was super compelling, Diamondback was the opposite, and nearly ruined that season of Luke Cage for me.

Thanos aside, IW almost suffered, too:


Spoiler



I get that we 'need' big team-up fight scenes in movies like this, but I think my quota for 'heroes fight endless army of mindless droney things' is full for the next couple of decades. It's been a significant chunk of screen time in _all three _Avengers movies, so far.


----------



## StevenC (May 3, 2018)

Was there a Community cameo in this one?


----------



## MFB (May 3, 2018)

StevenC said:


> Was there a Community cameo in this one?



Nothing I can think of, but there is an Arrested Development cameo - and a great one at that


----------



## StevenC (May 3, 2018)

MFB said:


> Nothing I can think of, but there is an Arrested Development cameo - and a great one at that





Spoiler



Apparently that wasn't even David Cross. Had it been David Cross that would totally have been a Community reference, he was Annie's cousin


----------



## MFB (May 3, 2018)

StevenC said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently that wasn't even David Cross. Had it been David Cross that would totally have been a Community reference, he was Annie's cousin





Spoiler



Wouldn't doubt that for a second, it was a super quick cameo and since he's covered in blue, you need more the big visual cues - hair-style/mustache/jorts/glasses - so go for cheap and get some nobody


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 5, 2018)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> It'd be interesting to see future seasons of the TV shows address what happened in Infinity War, definitely in SHIELD as what they did during events of the Winter Soldier was the peak of the series.



Apparently the current season of Agents of SHIELD (assuming anyone still gives a damn about that series ) actually addresses the first act of Infinity War. Or at least hat tips it. Didn't expect to call that at all.

If the show follows suit with the the movie's ending, now _that_ will definitely be interesting.


----------



## bostjan (May 14, 2018)

Ok, finally saw it. Liked it quite a bit.

When I first heard about the film, I thought it was going to be a screenplay of _The Infinity Gauntlet_, but it really wasn't, so I wasn't as familiar with the source material.

There was a lot going on, but it seemed like the amount of fluff and bullshit origin story stuff usually in superhero films was refreshingly absent. The movie just drops you right into the action, and then just keeps you with the action the whole time.


----------



## wankerness (May 15, 2018)

bostjan said:


> Ok, finally saw it. Liked it quite a bit.
> 
> When I first heard about the film, I thought it was going to be a screenplay of _The Infinity Gauntlet_, but it really wasn't, so I wasn't as familiar with the source material.
> 
> There was a lot going on, but it seemed like the amount of fluff and bullshit origin story stuff usually in superhero films was refreshingly absent. The movie just drops you right into the action, and then just keeps you with the action the whole time.



Right. There's no warmup to it at all. It's paced as if the first 30 minutes were just lopped off, and I think that was a brilliant move. Anyone who hasn't seen Civil War and Thor Ragnarok will probably be completely lost, but whatever, this one isn't making any concessions at all to trying to bring in new fans, unlike the first Avengers, which didn't need you to have seen ANYTHING before it.

I think there's some tonal whiplash with some of the jokes being too close to the heavy stuff, but other than that I don't really have any complaints other than the whole ending having all the impact of a muffled sneeze to me, who knew the upcoming release schedule and had read spoilers, but I don't know how much more it would have had regardless with the matter-of-fact way it happens.

Thanos is not only good in terms of characterization, they really sell the "oh F***" nature of his powers. That big fight scene on the ruined Titan is spectacular, and there was more than one move he used where I felt the "oh shit" feeling in my gut.

Star Lord is the real villain of this movie. He has more than one scene where he's single-handedly responsible for giving Thanos a big boost forward.

Thor's big entrance towards the end is the most awesome thing ever and I wish we'd seen more than 30 seconds of him kicking ass.

I won't know where it stands in the ranking until I see it again on home video, probably. That second action scene (Vision and Scarlet Witch being chased at night) was pretty much incoherent in the theater but will probably be fine on a TV set. Kind of like the opening action scene in Civil War. Plus I just couldn't hear some of the dialogue, it seems like theater sound systems around here are set up in such a way that you just hear all the explosions and the dialogue is way too low even in non-action scenes.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 15, 2018)

bostjan said:


> When I first heard about the film, I thought it was going to be a screenplay of _The Infinity Gauntlet_, but it really wasn't, so I wasn't as familiar with the source material.
> 
> There was a lot going on, but it seemed like the amount of fluff and bullshit origin story stuff usually in superhero films was refreshingly absent. The movie just drops you right into the action, and then just keeps you with the action the whole time.



I think the 10 years of 20+ movies already doing the setup should be enough to trust the viewers that there's really no need for an full origin exposition dump here, especially when the focus is an inanimate McGuffin. Long term investment is required, yes, but that's the whole point of having continuity. 



wankerness said:


> Star Lord is the real villain of this movie. He has more than one scene where he's single-handedly responsible for giving Thanos a big boost forward.



The pop culture collective certainly thinks that, but I believe we're being too harsh on the character. Star Lord is IW's ultimate personification of 'man child' with serious issues when it comes to dealing with loss (as dealt right off the first Guardians movie after the very end of the second) and still trying to grow what he thinks is an adult dealing with challenges in the most immature childish way possible (dance off, Pacman). 



Spoiler



This is all brought together at the moment he pulls the trigger to kill Gomora as he promised. He's finally come to terms of the meanings of true loss and sacrifice, and brings his entire arc to an end, only to have Thanos take it away from him because Thanos is the star of this movie. This is a recurring theme for all the heroes, namely Vision and Scarlet Witch get their moment together, only to have Thanos rewind time and kill Vision anyway because Thanos.



Star Lord's emotional buildup is undercurrent to all the jokes and humor in the Guardians movies (or perhaps not), but with it leading towards to that critical moment, it's no wonder he reacted the way he did.


----------



## wankerness (May 15, 2018)

I think everyone in the audience is supposed to react with rage towards his character in the part where the glove is actually half off of Thanos until he reacts by getting mad and punching Thanos while everyone yells at him to stop being an idiot.

The earlier scene, where he takes wayyyyy too long to shoot Gamora until it's too late and Thanos has control of the situation and makes bubbles come out, is arguable since maybe Thanos would have done that from the moment he had the chance. Plus, I guess it's showing that at least he tried to do the right thing. So I guess he's only the bad guy once?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 15, 2018)

wankerness said:


> I think everyone in the audience is supposed to react with rage towards his character in the part where the glove is actually half off of Thanos until he reacts by getting mad and punching Thanos while everyone yells at him to stop being an idiot.
> 
> The earlier scene, where he takes wayyyyy too long to shoot Gamora until it's too late and Thanos has control of the situation and makes bubbles come out, is arguable since maybe Thanos would have done that from the moment he had the chance. Plus, I guess it's showing that at least he tried to do the right thing. So I guess he's only the bad guy once?


I think in the context of the whole movie, thanos wouldn't have let starlord shoot gamora. He was genuinely attached to her and kind of loved her in his own way. 
I was really hoping they'd flesh out his literal obsession with death, but I think they did a damn good job of turning thanos into a compelling/relatively nuanced villain. I'm curious how Capt. Marvel and Adam Warlock are going to play into the next couple of films, especially since Adam is one of the only beings that can legit beat Thanos.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 15, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm curious how Capt. Marvel and Adam Warlock are going to play into the next couple of films, especially since Adam is one of the only beings that can legit beat Thanos.



James Gunn has stated that Adam won't be in Avengers 4 as he's too complex a character to introduce in the movie cold, and needs at least his own standalone movie before joining the continuity crossover cascade. And since Avengers 4 was filmed back to back with Infinity War (aka already finished filming), his appearance isn't happening here. 

Chances are they'll give him the Hank Pym treatment and re-delegate his comic book role to someone else.


----------



## bostjan (May 15, 2018)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> James Gunn has stated that Adam won't be in Avengers 4 as he's too complex a character to introduce in the movie cold, and needs at least his own standalone movie before joining the continuity crossover cascade. And since Avengers 4 was filmed back to back with Infinity War (aka already finished filming), his appearance isn't happening here.
> 
> Chances are they'll give him the Hank Pym treatment and re-delegate his comic book role to someone else.


So... Avengers 4 will have no Silver Surfer, no Captain Marvel, and no Adam Warlock?!
I guess, since I already read the comics, I'm open to a new take on things, but if Adam Warlock is going to have no connection to the Infinity Gauntlet, then what's even the point of having him? We've already seen his cocoon a couple times in the Marvel Films...argh oh well


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 15, 2018)

bostjan said:


> So... Avengers 4 will have no Silver Surfer, no Captain Marvel, and no Adam Warlock?!
> I guess, since I already read the comics, I'm open to a new take on things, but if Adam Warlock is going to have no connection to the Infinity Gauntlet, then what's even the point of having him? We've already seen his cocoon a couple times in the Marvel Films...argh oh well



Silver Surfer, being part of the Fantastic 4 property is still owned by 20c Fox so there was absolutely no chance of him being in Infinity War, hence why Bruce Banner took his spot at crashing the Sanctum Santorum. Disney now recently buying Fox will get F4 and XMen back, but that won't be happening for another few more years. So don't hold your breath.

Adam Warlock... I've got nothing there. But from a movie development perspective, it makes sense. It'll even make less sense if he actually was introduced in the movies now from a story narrative perspective if the closest thing we have Adam in the movies was a name drop and a bunch of cocoons. The "he was important in the comics" doesn't hold as much water in the movies now, and to introduce him will be nothing more than pandering and winking reference for the comic book purists... a problem as exhibited multiple times by Batman V Superman.

As for Captain Marvel... did you stay for the post credits scene?


----------



## wankerness (May 15, 2018)

Huh. I have no clue who Adam Warlock or Hank Pym is. Guess I should look this crap up.

I also have no clue what Captain Marvel is beyond having that symbol on her uniform and being military, or something. I might just wait for the movie to find out with that one. I hate that her name is Captain Marvel. I learned the other day that there's also a MS MARVEL, and everyone was talking about how she also might get a movie. Gimme a frickin break. I don't care if she's the best character ever, get a name change first!!


----------



## bostjan (May 15, 2018)

Ms. Marvel is Captain Marvel.


----------



## wankerness (May 15, 2018)

bostjan said:


> Ms. Marvel is Captain Marvel.



??? Is she a reboot or something? Everyone was saying they should ALSO make a movie of her cause she's a muslim teenager and that would be a new thing.

EDIT: Now that I looked it up, Feige himself said they're tossing the idea around. And apparently she's just a girl INSPIRED by Captain Marvel. Argh. Get a namechange, lady!

http://birthmoviesdeath.com/2018/05...rvel-movie-is-definitely-sort-of-in-the-works


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 15, 2018)

bostjan said:


> Ms. Marvel is Captain Marvel.



Let's not even go through that convoluted messed up web of Ms Marvel/Captain Marvel/Mar-Vell/Shazam confusion and lawsuits that lead to this debacle. It's hard enough trying to keep up with Carol Danvers herself without going cross eyed.  

To keep it simple, just treat 'Captain Marvel' and 'Ms Marvel' as mantles, much like Captain America/Captain Britain, Ant Man etc. The movies are doing so by giving the mantle to Carol Danvers. But then Jude Law is playing MarVell and Feigie planning on introducing Kamala Khan and I've now gone cross eyed. 



wankerness said:


> Huh. I have no clue who Hank Pym is.



Michael Douglas plays the character in the movies (Ant Man), but in a much smaller role than the character in the comics (ie, he formed the Avengers, made Ultron etc). 


It's times like these it's no wonder people would rather watch Marvel than read Marvel.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 16, 2018)

Carol Danvers was an air force test pilot who encountered a kree warrior named Marvell (aka the OG Capt. Marvel) with superhuman strength, flight, etc. Basically Marvell's DNA fused with hers in an explosion and she got some of his powers. She becomes Ms. Marvel after Marvell leaves Earth, then takes up the mantle of Binary and then to Warbird and finally becomes Capt. Marvel later on. She's super strong, super tough, can fly, can manipulate energy and gravity, survive the vacuum of space and travel at light speed too.

Kamala khan was an attempt by Marvel to try and bring some forced ethnic diversity to popular characters (when they already had plenty of ethnic characters like Magneto or Jubilee, silver samurai, etc). Basically she's a muslim mr. fantastic that took up the mantle of Ms. Marvel because she idolizes Carol Danvers.


----------



## mcleanab (May 16, 2018)

LOVED IT...

Paul Bettany and Elizabeth Olsen were fantastic.
Loved the action and pace.
Humor was very well placed (unlike Thor Ragnarok).
Can't wait to see what the next installment will bring...


----------



## lewis (Jun 4, 2018)

the best of the MCU within 1 movie.
Its an absolute treat. I was super nerding so hard whilst watching it, it genuinely blew my mind.

I came out the cinema trying to honestly think of a movie Ive seen in the cinema in the last 10 years, that Ive enjoyed as much and I dont believe there has been one.
Its a total masterpiece.
An easy 10/10 and worth the accolades and the $2billion global takings its gotten so far etc.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Jul 7, 2018)

It was alright. There's been much better comic book movies, imho.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 7, 2018)

I loved it simply for the fact that, at least within the confines of this movie,


Spoiler



the bad guy won.


That alone is rare, in movies, and totally made it for me. And, of course, who disappeared as a consequence. 

And regarding DCEU: I’ve given up hope. After Heath Ledger’s death I figured Joker would never appear again, because that role could not be surpassed. But then I saw the Leto as Joker photo leaked before much was known about SS, and I got totally excited. The way he was done up was awesome, and I’m a huge fan of the odd roles Jared Leto takes on. But, MAN that movie was a disappointment. WW was great, which surprised me. But, who knows if they’ll get their act together. 
Also, I just saw Iron Man I the other night again. After all this time, that movie is still so fun to watch. The writing, and Robert Downey Jr. really are responsible for setting such a good thing in motion. Lord knows prior Marvel stuff, like the Ang Lee Hulk film, didn’t help the cause.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 7, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> But then I saw the Leto as Joker photo leaked before much was known about SS, and I got totally excited. The way he was done up was awesome, and I’m a huge fan of the odd roles Jared Leto takes on.


Uh, what? Jared Leto as the Joker looked like a meth head. Wasn't a good look at all.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 7, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Uh, what? Jared Leto as the Joker looked like a meth head. Wasn't a good look at all.



Oh really? I thought it was a pretty scary look. I think this was the image I saw, and it still looks comic book cool to me. But the character in the movie was not all all like what the image portrayed to me.


----------



## wankerness (Jul 7, 2018)

God, that design is the worst. The "DAMAGED" in ye olde english font like he's some hardcore 16 year old's windshield alone condemns that design to the shitheap where it belongs. The chest tattoos are almost as bad.

That image causes me to react with visceral disgust. The last thing I can think of like that was Goatse way back in the day (not that this is THAT bad, haha). They definitely use it on some forums as a shorthand representation of the DCEU.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 7, 2018)

WHAT is with all of the Sharpie permanent marker tattoos? God, they look terrible.


----------

